
Telescope Building with John Dobson (2014) [video] - DanBC
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=snz7JJlSZvw
======
Starwatcher2001
I built a nine inch "Dobsonion" type scope many years ago, whch incorporated
many of his ideas, and have spent countless hundreds of hours since observing
the heavens and the amazing objects that can be seen from my own back garden.
About ten years ago I met John Dobson at a small meeting. He was a nice guy
with an infectious enthusiasm. One of these days I'd like to have a go at
"pushing glass" and making my own mirror, rather than purchasing one as I did
the first time.

------
wkimeria
I owned a 12 Inch Dobsonian (design named after John Dobson) telescope
(Skywatcher Collapsible Dob). I don't have anything to contribute other than
that as a life long amateur astronomer my first view through my telescope (and
then at a later point, through a 24 inch Obsession) were amazing. And his
design allows the building of affordable (well, not in the case of the
Obsession, but in the case of most consumer 6-16 inch telescopes) telescopes.

------
DanBC
Many astronomical telescopes are exquisitely engineered bits of equipment.

Dobson created very simple, elegant, cheap telescopes. This video is him
showing how to build one. He has a bunch of useful hints and tips. And it's
just nice to hear him talk about it.

(About 5 minutes into the video you see him banging nails into wood with his
tool glass!)

